
Cupholders Are Everywhere - qazwse_
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/cupholders-are-everywhere/558545/?single_page=true
======
chrisbennet
I remember reading an old Road & Track or Driving magazine review of some new
80's or 90's era Porsche 911. It said something to the effect:

 _" The cup holder in the new 911 remains where it has always been - between
the drivers legs."_

